# Wie SPS Kenntnisse nachweisen???



## mitchih (7 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage an die Alten Hasen.

Bin 26 Jahre alt und mache z.Zt meine Technikeausbildung in Abendschule.

Wenn ich diese fertig habe möchte ich mich gerne beruflich verändern. 

Ich bin jetzt seit 10 Jahren in der gleichen Firma. Leider kommt man dort trotz Erfahrung nicht gerade weiter. Ich bekomme immer neue Leute vor die Nase gesetzt, die m.E weniger Ahnung haben als ich.

Ich suche nun eine Möglichkeit meine Kenntnisse in die Bewerbung einbringen zu können.

Ich bin recht fit im Bereich Pneumatik,Hydrauklik,S5,S7,SEW, 
Problem: Alle meine Kenntnisse habe ich mir in der Firma selbst angeeignet, bzw. durch die Inbetriebnahme mit Fremdfirmen gesammelt.

D.h. eine offizielle Schulung habe ich nie besucht. Wie kann ich den Firmen meine Kenntnisse nun glaubhaft vermitteln??

Danke für eure Infos.

P.S. Wenn jemand ein Interesanntes Jobangebot hat, so kann er sich ja bei mir melden.

Komme aus NRW, Münsterland, Münster


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 März 2008)

Du hast bei deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber ein Recht auf ein Zwischenzeugnis.
Lass Dir doch bestätigen, was Deine bisherigen Tätigkeiten waren, und welche Kenntnisse Du hast.
Dieses Zeugnis kannst Du an Deine Bewerbungen anfügen.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Markus (7 März 2008)

woher kommst du?

was auf irgendwelchen papieren steht ist mal absolut zweitrangig.
es kommt darauf an wie du dich verkaufen kannst.

in einer firma die deine zeugniss sehen will (meist große firmen) fürhren leute die einstellungsgespräche mit dir die noch nie ne sps gesehen haben - und bereits damit überfordert sind dich aufgrund deinen schriftlichen qualifikationen in eine lohngruppe einzuteilen...

in kleineren läden (<500) sieht das besser aus, die suchen gute leute und schaun sich die bewerber genauer an. denen ist es egal ob du vorher eine bäckerlehre gemacht hast - solange du GUT bist...

wobei du bei der momentanen arbeitsmarktsituation als programmierer wohl überall genau angeschaut wirst weil alles und jeder leute sucht...


----------



## marlob (7 März 2008)

Also bei uns wollen wir eigentlich immer nur einen Lebenslauf sehen, wo die Projekte aufgeführt sind die du ausgeführt hast. Irgendwelche Zeugnisse sind schön aber nicht wichtig.
Wir sitzen mit unserer Firma in Enschede (NL), das ist gar nicht so weit weg von Münster. Bei Interesse einfach eine Mail an mich.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> woher kommst du?
> 
> ...


 



@Markus .... siehe meine Signatur



mitchih schrieb:


> Komme aus NRW, Münsterland, Münster


----------



## Medical (11 März 2008)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin jetzt seit 10 Jahren in der gleichen Firma. Leider kommt man dort trotz Erfahrung nicht gerade weiter. Ich bekomme immer neue Leute vor die Nase gesetzt, die m.E weniger Ahnung haben als ich.


Das Leid teile ich mit dir...:twisted:



> Ich suche nun eine Möglichkeit meine Kenntnisse in die Bewerbung einbringen zu können.
> 
> Ich bin recht fit im Bereich Pneumatik,Hydrauklik,S5,S7,SEW,
> Problem: Alle meine Kenntnisse habe ich mir in der Firma selbst angeeignet, bzw. durch die Inbetriebnahme mit Fremdfirmen gesammelt.
> ...



Glaubhaft vermitteln kannst du deine Kenntnisse eigentlich nur bei der Arbeit, denn wie schon gesagt wurde ist Papier geduldig.
Ich würde in die Bewerbung schreiben, daß du die Kenntnisse hast, und wie schon erwähnt diese auch ins Zeugnis schreiben lassen. (Notfalls ein Zeugnis mit sachlicher (!)Bitte um vervollständigung zurück an die Personalabteilung gehen lassen). Beim Bewerbungsgespräch wird bestimmt drauf eingegangen und da kannst du ein wenig erzählen was du so gemacht hast (Wenn du es nur grob überreist und Nachfragen mit einem Verweis auf Betriebsgeheimnisse beantwortest sammelst du u.U. Punkte im Bereich Verschwiegenheit, etc.)
Deine Kenntnisse kannst du dann eventuell beim Probearbeiten unter Beweis stellen. Man sieht schnell wer was kann und wer nicht.

Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg bei den Bewerbungen!


----------



## maxi (11 März 2008)

In den High Bereich den Pharma, Nahrungs und Genussmitel, Aero und Automotive ist es zwingend notwendig das du bestimmte Scheine oder Titel hast.

In vielen Bereichen läuft ohne Meister / Techniker, Ingeneuer oder auch Scheine wie AuS oder Zertifikate über EH oder Knick Schulungen rein gar nichts. Das Qualitätsmanagement schreibt dies zwingend vor.
In Bereich in der die amerikanische FDA gilt muss wirklich alles nachgewiesen werden. 

In kleinen firmen hingegen entscheidet sehr stark einfach der Lebenslauf und das Bewerbungsgespräch. Ansich hast du dort immer ein Gespräch mit deinen direkten Vrogesetzten oder Abteilungsleiter.
Ein Meister oder Ingeneuer weiss nach 2 Minuten fachkundlichen Gespräch ob du das kannst was du vorgibst oder laie bist.

Persönlich stellete ich immer paar Fragen wie zum Beispiel über CP340/1, koppeln von zwei 400er, Instanzdatenbausteine.
Oder aber ganz banale Sachen wie Taktmerker der CPU oder zum Beispiel SFC 14 der CPU.


----------



## Medical (11 März 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> In den High Bereich den Pharma, Nahrungs und Genussmitel, Aero und Automotive ist es zwingend notwendig das du bestimmte Scheine oder Titel hast.
> 
> In vielen Bereichen läuft ohne Meister / Techniker, Ingeneuer oder auch Scheine wie AuS oder Zertifikate über EH oder Knick Schulungen rein gar nichts. Das Qualitätsmanagement schreibt dies zwingend vor.
> In Bereich in der die amerikanische FDA gilt muss wirklich alles nachgewiesen werden.
> ...


 


Was die FDA betrifft: Ich stimme dir für den US-Markt zu, also für Dinge die in den USA hergestellt werden, da heulen sie wegen jedem Furz rum den man lässt, wenn aber unregelmäßigkeiten  in den Europa-Standorten bemerkt werden schickt die FDA nen blauen Brief an die Konzernzentrale, und der Rest geschieht dann, wenn überhaupt intern.
QMH-Bücher sind auch geduldig, wie Zeugnisse


----------



## plc_tippser (12 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> @Markus .... siehe meine Signatur


 
Aha, ertappt. Aus dem Edonkeyforum kommste


----------



## Roos (12 März 2008)

Morgen,

also ich sage zu der Sache mit Vorstellungsgesräch und Zeugnisen nur eins,
ich bin gerade mit Ausbildung fertig und mache BA studium parallel zum Berufsleben als Programmierer.
Ich merke an der Uni (Mannheim) wie man uns schon abwerben will... das ist teilweise schon sehr aufdringlich wenn man beim 3 mal nein immer noch verträge vorgelegt bekommt...
Hatte kürzlich ein Vorstellungsgespräch bei einer großen Firma (ca 1400 Mitarbeitter) Im gespräch waren 2 Ing. für Automatisierungstechnik und die Personalchefin.
Im gespräch gings hauptsächlich nur um meinen Lebenslauf, bereits abgehandelte Projekte und meinen weiteren Weg und wo ich mich bei ihnen in 10 Jahren sehen würde.
Zeugnise wollten sie keine, dafür aber Projektunterlagen und Dokumentationen. Lehrgangsunterlagen habe ich auch keine weil ich mir ebenfalls wie du alles von hand zu fuß beibringen durfte weil mein ausbilder ein wenig desinteressiert an seinem job war.

Also ich denke man kommt auch ohne Zeugnise und Lehrgangszertifikate weiter....denn wie schon genannt wird mehr wert auf Praxis gelegt in form von dokumentationen und Projekten.(meine erfahrung bei Vorstellungsgesprächen)

PS: in großen Firmen ist es für Stellen wie Ing oder Techniker üblich ein Probeprojekt in der Firma zu machen.
Ich musste zb: eine langzeitdiagnose für eine neue produktionslinie machen.

mfg roos


----------



## maxi (12 März 2008)

Medical schrieb:


> Ähhh, arbeitest du in einem dieser Bereiche?
> Ich selbst arbeite (bis morgen*g*) in der Medizinbranche, und hier braucht man weder Scheine, noch know-how. Wenn du dir mal die Anlagen ansiehst auf denen Herzkatheter, Stents, Blasenkatheter und ähnliches hergestellt werden wirst du feststellen daß auch in dieser Branche nur mit Wasser, meistens mit Brackwasser und im Falle von meinem jämmerlichen Laden mit Schei*e gekocht wird:s4: ("Automaten" aus Malaysia...*würg*)
> 
> Was die FDA betrifft: Ich stimme dir für den US-Markt zu, also für Dinge die in den USA hergestellt werden, da heulen sie wegen jedem Furz rum den man lässt, wenn aber unregelmäßigkeiten hier in den Europa-Standorten bemerkt werden schickt die FDA nen blauen Brief an die Konzernzentrale, und der Rest geschieht dann, wenn überhaupt intern.
> QMH-Bücher sind auch geduldig, wie Zeugnisse


 

Nein es läuft dort schon ganz anders ab.
Du benötigst für alles einen darf Schein oder eine Schulung.

Du müsstest dann bei Baxter oder Dade sein. Von dort kenne ich aber auch ein nahezu 100% QM. Habe bei euch damals während meiner Technikerschule nebenher die ganzen Serocent 24 und die Electras 2000 reapiert und im Assembler umprogrammiert. War schönes Geld. Die waren damals sogar die ersten Firmen die eine Iso 9003 mit 100% geschaft haben.
Auch aus der Automotive und im Aero Bereich kenne ich es nicht anders als das du nur an Anlagen darfst wenn du dein Können vorher nachweissen kannst. Da ist es kein Spass wenn kunstoffteiel in ner Tragfläche sonst bleiben oder vom Kampfhubschrauber die Seitenverkleidung falsch im Autoklaven war. Oder von der automotive war es bei so das wir einen 100% Nachweiss an den Anlagen brauchten. Das heisst zum Beispiel beim Audi A3 kannst du alles nachverfolgen. Wenn du wissen musst wer an deinen Audi BJ 2003 die nite für den überbügel deines Seitenaerbags eingebracht hat kann nachgeforscht werden zu welcher Zeit, welches Material, Welcher Arbeiter, an welcher Anlage, ob beim ersten mal alles mit der Niete OK war oder nachgebssert wurde, wie die Fehlerauswertung war, die Nachprüfung, usw. usw. und natürlich die Daten vom Hersteller der Niete.


----------



## Markus (12 März 2008)

@Maxi
bei fast allen deinen Beiträgen kommt es mir so vor als ob du Lichtjahre von der Wirklichkeit entfernt bist...

Also mal ein paar grundlegende Dinge:

Du hast bisher Exponate für Messen gebaut?

Das hat mit industrieller Produktivumgebung (bis auf die Kompnenten) rein garnichts zu tun. Wenn einer eine Frage zu einer Steuerung hat, antwortest du generell mit Aussagen alla´"die 4xx ist super". Nebenbei bemerkt die von dir hier häufiger propagierten 418er und 419er GIBT ES NICHTEINMAL!
Letztens wollte ein User etwas über eine F-CPU aus der 300er Serie wissen, deine Antwort lies darauf schliessen dass die die Frage nichteinmal richtig gelesen hast - du hast ihm gleich wieder eine 400er vorgeschlagen weil diese Funktionen da so super realisierbar sind.
Diese Aussage zeugt davon das dir vermutlich schonmal jemand davon erzählt hat bzw. dass du was davon gehört hast, aber dass du absolut keine Ahnung hattest von was du da eigentlich geredet hast...

In jedem dritten deiner Beiträge weist du auf deine ganzen Scheine und Titel hin. Ich stimme dir zu das diese praktisch sind, und ich streite dir ein Umfangreichs wissen auf dem Sektor der Elektrotechnik auch keinesfalls ab.
Aber ich denke du siehst das zu eng, mit deinen Aussagen bezüglich der Titel stehts du in diesem Beitrag wieder genauso alleine da wie mit deiner 419er...

Du lebst in einer anderen Welt!

Vielleicht solltest du deinen Horizont etwas erweitern, und nicth immer von dir ausgehen und alles glauben was in den zeitschriften der Handwerkskammern und sonstiger Verbände geschrieben steht.

Sicher gibt es Bereiche wo es dann nicht mehr nur darauf ankommt wie man sich verkauft, sondern ein paar Titel was Wert sind. Da reden wir aber von Jobs die deutlich jenseits der 100k € grenze liegen.
Und selbst dort ist Vitamin-B wohl nocht nützlicher als ein Titel...

Aber er will wissen wie er seine SPS-Kenntnisse "nachweisen" kann.
Und das kann er nur durch seine Persönlichkeit, durch treffende Formulierung im Anschreiben, durch ein kompetentes Auftreten beim Vorstellungsgespräch und zuguterletzt in der Probezeit...

Auch wenn du 100 Papiere hast die dir z.B. perfekte Englischkentnisse bestätigen, bedeutet dass noch lange nicht das du ein Fachbuch über Quantenphysik auf Englisch schreiben kannst.

Genauso ist es beim SPS-Programmieren auch, den Befehlsvorat der Programmiersprache zu kennen (und viel mehr vermitteln die wenigsten Kurse) bedeutet überhaupt nichts!

Genauso bedeuten alle anderen Titel nichts wenn man nicht in der Lage ist mit diesen Wissen die Brücke in die beruflich Praxis zu schlagen.


Und in einem Unternhemen wo das anders betrachtet wird will ich garnicht erst arbeiten, für kein Geld der Welt.
vermutlich reden sich die Leute in solchen Läden auch nur mit ihrer Personalnummer an...


Ich für meinen Teil habe ausser einem Gesellenbrief und einem Führeschein, diviersen Feuerwehrausbildungen und einem Angelschein praktisch nichts anderes. Dennoch fühle ich mich relativ begeehrt auf dem Automatisierungsmarkt...


----------



## MSB (12 März 2008)

@maxi und markus
Tja, ihr sprecht wohl ganz einfach von 2 Welten.

Der eine aus der Sicht des Konzerns mit 1000enden von Mitarbeiter,
wo es für alles einen Experten gibt, und keiner was ohne 1000ede Zettel und Genehmigungen machen darf.
Persönlich möchte ich in einem derartigen Unternehmen außer als externer Spezialist definitiv nicht arbeiten.

Der andere aus der Sicht eines Kleinstselbsständigen, der mit den täglichen Problemen auf
Baustellen hadert, wo es nicht darum geht Papier zu produzieren,
sondern die Kiste termingerecht ans Laufen zu kriegen.
Sehr oft gehören da (vor allem im Sondermaschinenbau) auch Kenntnisse in Hydraulik/Pneumatik/Verfahrenstechnik dazu,
die man zwar alle irgendwann mal ganz gut beherrscht, aber definitiv keinen Zettel dafür hat.

Was nun besser ist, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (12 März 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Der andere aus der Sicht eines Kleinstselbsständigen, der mit den täglichen Problemen auf
> Baustellen hadert, wo es nicht darum geht Papier zu produzieren,
> sondern die Kiste termingerecht ans Laufen zu kriegen.
> Sehr oft gehören da (vor allem im Sondermaschinenbau) auch Kenntnisse in Hydraulik/Pneumatik/Verfahrenstechnik dazu,
> die man zwar alle irgendwann mal ganz gut beherrscht, aber definitiv keinen Zettel dafür hat.


 
wenn du mit dem "anderen" mich meinst schätzt du mich falsch ein...




> Was nun besser ist, sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


 
was willst du uns damit sagen?
lies dir am besten das thema nochmal durch und denke dann über den sinn dieses satzes nach...


----------



## MSB (12 März 2008)

Um bei der Teminologie zu bleiben:

Dem einen weise ich meine Qualifikation nach, indem ich ihm meinen Dipl.Ing. vorsetze, vielleicht noch gepaart mit div. Fortbildungszettelchen,
dem anderen indem ich eine von mir programmierte Anlage vorführe.

Und ja, ich habe die Frage mindestens genau so gut verstanden wie du!  

Also mit anderen Worten:
Wenn ich der Firma Uhltronix meine Qualifikation nachweisen will, dürfte das ganz anders ablaufen,
als wenn ich dem Konzern Audi (nur ein Beispiel) meine Qualifikation nachweise.

P.S. Ich meine dich mit dem anderen, allerdings aus vielen deiner Beiträge schließe ich,
das die Einschätzung wenigstens nicht total daneben liegen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (12 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @Maxi
> bei fast allen deinen Beiträgen kommt es mir so vor als ob du Lichtjahre von der Wirklichkeit entfernt bist...
> 
> Also mal ein paar grundlegende Dinge:
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,
habe nach der Meisterschule ein paar Jahre hoch technische Exponate und Austellungstücke gebaut.
Habe schon einiges früher und während der Meisterschule realisiert.
Die Lineien Aerbagfaltanlagen Audi A3 sind von mir Programmiert und Projektiert, auch zum Beispiel das grosse Gaszwischenlager EnBW in Stuttgart, die grosse Füll, Verpackungs und Paletierline der Mühle in Bremen, Lenkrad BMW 7er, Aerbagfaltmaschine Ford Fiesta, Die Mercedes Schweissroboter der Tanks und Tankstutzen der C Klasse, die 38,5m Fräse für die Flügelteile des neuen Aerbus, Die 2l Ford und 0,7l Kubotha BHKW`s von Wolf, Die vollautomatische Aluminierungsanlage(Die erste) von Aluminal, Die lackieranlage von Bauer in Passau, 
eine der Platinenätzanlagen von Elmac,  usw.
Mitlerweile kommt schon einiges zusammen und habe schon viel gesehen.
Ohne Skills geht da oft leider gar nichts.

Ich kenne es auch anders von manchn kleinen und mittleren Betrieben. JEdoch bleibe ich dabei das jemand bei Betrieben mit einer Grösse von 5000-500000 Mitarbeitern ohne Nachweise/Tiel der IHK, HWK, Uni, FH, Technikerschule gar nicht erst antanzen braucht.
Bei Roche zum Beispiel sind in einen Kessel ca. für 625 Mio Produkt.
Meinst da darf mal eben so jeder an den Process?
Das bedarf EC, ECC, Risikoanalyse, Planung, Betriebsingeneuer usw. um nur 1 Inni umzuprogrammieren. Um nur den Text einer Störungsmeldung umzuändern sind da sicher 20-30 Menschen in der Firma beteiligt. 
FDA verlangt es, also wird es gemacht, Kosten bekommt der Endkunde der die Medikamente benötigt dann zu spüren. Dafür gibt es auch nahzu keine Fehler am Produkt, 6er im Lotto ist sicher wahrscheinlicher als ein schlechtes Produkt zu bekommen.

stell dir auch mal irgend jemanden vor der ein Gaszwischenlager mit 2-5 Mio Liter Flüssigaggas programmiert. Das wenn nicht passt kann sich die Stad eien nacht lang jegliche beleuchtung einsparen 
(Siehe Frankfurth wo es angeblich Programmiererfehler gab und dneen 4,3 Mio Liter abgefackelt sind)

Kumpel von mir kann auch sehr gut autofahren, er hat aber leider keinen Führerschein. So wird er sicher nie irgendwo als Fahrer anfangen.
Oder jemand ohne staplerschein sicher keien Stapler fahren, jemand ohne Sanitätsausbildung sicher kein Werksanitäter, jemand ohne Truppmanausbildung der Feuerwehr sicher kein Werksfeuerwehrmann, jemand ohne $34 sicher kein Werksschutzmann usw.
Wer mal bei der Bundeswehr war kennt das ganze spiel ja, ohne einen internen Schulungs Schein oder Titel lässt dich da keiner an der Patriot schrauben oder die Zielerfassung des Leopards einstellen.

Wart ihr


----------

